# and it is only Monday...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Shaping up to be a long week...no love on today...truck is in the shop, vacumm broke and the oven went caput...money is too tight to even tink about fixing things until I get paid next...5 basketball games in 6 days and a track meet on another night...my boys are keeping me busy this week and their mom is too busy to make most of the activities...

Lord, give me strength...


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

When it rains it pours. Hopefully next week it'll be raining good things!
Hang tough D.


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wishing you good things ahead!!


----------



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

yep totally get that feeling......just one thing after another......i've now no transport (husband took the car) and got assaulted by 2 random guys (bashed over the head/ punched/kicked for my handbag) on thurs night walking home late from train station cos i'm now relying on public transport..........arrrrrgggghhhh!!!!!!!!! i'm now nervous about going out.............this is NOT what I need at a time when I'm supposedly 'rebuilding my life' independently 
Now I need to get a car, mobile phone and new bank cards etc. Understand where you're coming from, it never rains but it pours.......hang in there DjF, you can do it!!!!!!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Marigold, know how you feel, the W canned the credit card, road toll pass & tried to can the mobile.

Chin up, there will be bad days (I am having them) and reasonable days, then it will be reasonable days & good days, but it takes time, and no one can tell you how long that will be I am afraid.

The people on this forum have been bloody fantastic for me, thats for sure. (now, where the heck is that 'hugs' icon !!!)


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

sorrry Marigold, Crankshaw...my grief is just bad lucl, yours make mine pale in comparison...

I made it through Monday and things are looking better...Velentine's day is past...truck should be fixed today or tomorrow...ordered parts for the oven...and I had a great time watching my son play ball last night...

wish I could fix my wife this easy!


----------



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

Well done DjF  You are doing great....just being able to sort out some annoying tasks can be very challenging when you're feeling down so good on you for tackling things! and YEEEAAAAHHHH!!! I agree, very happy that Valentines day and all that crappy commercial pressure that goes with it have gone for this year!!!


----------

